# Need spec's for ported sub enclosure.



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I bought 2 12 inch crystal cmp x2 subwoofers. I can't find the spec's for a ported box on these. Or even a sealed one for that matter. If anyone knows the specs or knows where I can get these specs that would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

Things I would need to know about the sub:

Fs
Qts
Qes
Qms
Vas Cubic ft


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay your going to have to further elaborate on what those mean. LoL i'm not sure what your talkin about.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

find the subs web address or find someone who sells them basically the other guy asked you for the specs on the sub which he would need to know before determing what size box u would need


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay heres what I found on each sub. If you could help me out and tell me what I need for both of them that would be great.

Fs 24.1 Hz 
QMs 5.63 
VAS 1.8 cu ft / 49.8 Liters 
CMs .126 mm / N 
MMd 12 oz / 340 Grams 
Xmax .63 in / 17 mm 
Qes .45 
Re 2.0 Ohms 
Z 2.0 Ohms 
BL 16.1 Telsa / M 
Power Handling 1600 Watts RMS 
Qts .41 
SPL 89.4 dB 
Voice Coil Diameter 3.0" 
Displacement .25 cu ft 
Mounting Depth 7 1/4"


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

The best volume to go by (sealed) would be 0.9121 cubic volume feet. Let me know of you want to use sealed or ported. Also let me know if you need box dimensions.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well I have an 89 240sx hatch. So which do you think would hit better and harder, a ported or sealed? Then if you could tell me the dimensions too that would be great.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

probably not gonna get enough air space for a ported box in a 240


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats kinda what I figured. So do you by any chance know what dimensions I would need for a sealed box?


----------

